# Who's training who?



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

My almost 10 week old pup is doing better than I could have ever expected with her obedience training. She is truely the smartest dog I've ever been around even at such a young age. She can already come, sit, lay down, shake hands, and is starting stay and leash training this week. I also taught her not to bite hands and I say nice kisses to encourage licking rather than nipping. She's doing pretty well with that too. I even trained her to stay away from the cat food AND keep her paws off the couches. I know AMAZING! The way I did this is I always keep a small handful of her food in my pocket wherever we go. When I give her a command and she follows through I reward her with a piece of food and lots of praise. She loves doing this. The only problem is, she wants to do training constantly, I'm talking non stop! I always keep a bowl of her food (the same food that is in my pocket) on the floor for her. She will not eat the food in the bowl and only wants hand fed. When I don't pay attention to her she will come up to me, sit down, put her paw in the air and whimper. I try to ignor her, and sometimes this works, but other times she will start barking. What do I do? How do I train her to not want to train so much? She's waring me out! I also want to add that I have stopped giving her food everytime she does something good and it doesn't upset her. She's not begging for food, I think she's begging for attention.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like she is doing great!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

She is, but how do I stop the barking for attention?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow sounds like a problem alot of puppy owners would like to have. Are you crate training her? If you are not you might want to start while she is young. Crates are great they are not only sleepy time homes but can be a great breather during the day. You really nneed to train her this way in case you are going to have social events at the house where she might be in the way. I always let mine great everyone then they go quietly to their crates. 

Alot of peo-e say well I am a stay at home mom or a dad that works out of a home office they still need this training. If circumstances were to change and the pupper was to be left alone after all those years of having someone severe seperation anxiety can develop.

All that and I don;t even know if you are crate training. LOL Talk about getting ahead of myself. Anyway it sounds like she is one smart doggie and good look with the training. She sounds like a really tgood candidate for obedience training at a higher level. Try no bark with a little food like you were doing other training I would think then ween her of the food. We have great trainers here that will have so much more information.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Also, should I stop hand feeding her completely? Because she will not eat out of her dish.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm jelouse..


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Wow sounds like a problem alot of puppy owners would like to have. Are you crate training her? If you are not you might want to start while she is young. Crates are great they are not only sleepy time homes but can be a great breather during the day. You really nneed to train her this way in case you are going to have social events at the house where she might be in the way. I always let mine great everyone then they go quietly to their crates.
> 
> Alot of peo-e say well I am a stay at home mom or a dad that works out of a home office they still need this training. If circumstances were to change and the pupper was to be left alone after all those years of having someone severe seperation anxiety can develop.
> 
> All that and I don;t even know if you are crate training. LOL Talk about getting ahead of myself. Anyway it sounds like she is one smart doggie and good look with the training. She sounds like a really tgood candidate for obedience training at a higher level. Try no bark with a little food like you were doing other training I would think then ween her of the food. We have great trainers here that will have so much more information.


Yes, she is crate trained. The first two weeks we had her she slept alot in her cage so I got plenty of breaks. Now, she is awake more then asleep. I always put her in it at night and when she falls asleep during the day. She doesn't seem to have seperation anxiety. Sometimes there's a few whimpers before she goes to sleep but she does very well with being in her crate.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe get some training treats specifically for training.....

at least you have a dog that likes to learn!! i cant keep jakes attention long enough to teach him anything!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Give no attention for bad behavior. Remember once they have the behavior down, you wein off the treats so I think this is where your biggest problem is with her now with her wanting to train all day, naturally because there is food involved. Be careful about pushing so hard on training, she is only 10 weeks old and needs to be a puppy. It sounds like your trying to get her to play more, and work less so thats good.

My guess also is she's full after all the treats so not as hungry when it comes to feeding time.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

The reason Scout won't eat from her bowl is because she wants her food on a plate! :doh: After refusing to eat much more than a few nibbles that I hand fed her all day she finally ate a meal! I was really starting to worry about her refusing to eat. I just had the idea to put her food on a plate like the cats because she is so interested in them when they eat. She ate and ate...I can't believe this! Now I KNOW she is training me! How much should a ten week old pup eat and how many times a day? I really need to get her into an eating routine, enough of the nibbling!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm lost as to what to do about the barking for attention? Any ideas would be very appreciated. It's getting hard to ignor, especailly knowing she wants to please me. She's such a funny pup.


----------

